# Large Scale Mopars



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Does anybody know if the old large scale MPC Dodge Charger or the Petty Charger will be repopped? I think they were 1/16 scale. Also, there was a large scale Dukes of Hazzard General Lee.


Whiter


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I haven't heard a peep. No sneaks and no talk of them being re-issued. 
Not saying it won't ever happen, but not right now.
Chris


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

They are re-releasing the 1/25th General Lee so anything is possible. The Petty Charger is another story. Nascar licenses have become so expensive that Revell is dropping their Nascar line. Don't know if Round 2 could afford the Nascar license to bring that kit back. Too bad, that is still one of the best Nascar kits out there. I would love to see it come back.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think that if Round 2 can get a Petty license then they really don't need a NASCAR license for that big Charger kit. 
As long as they don't print NASCAR on the box or instructions - I think that they could do it as the Richard Petty Charger...
The car's decal sheet might be missing the NASCAR logos under that circumstance, who really cares??.

The name Richard Petty is the important feature of that kit I'd bet that nobody cares if NASCAR is on the kit...

Dave


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I would love to see the old large scale General Lee back on the shelves again. I wouldn't mind a Petty Charger either, I loved watching racing waaaaaaay back when and still love the drivers from back then. Sadly Nascar itself does nothing for me now so any decal set missing the word Nascar wouldnt bring a tear to my eyes.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I think Dave is on to something here. The Petty Charger would be very cool. I also agree that the NASCAR decal wouldn't be any huge loss either. IF someone wanted one on there bad enough they could do it. 

I'd be happy to see a Dukes Charger too. 
Chris


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The one I'd like to see come back is the Street Charger. If memory serves, the blower and injection setup was near perfect, as was the Hemi engine complete with casting numbers on the block.

Chris.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Actually, the Street Charger is the kit I have. The box art was a gold and black color scheme and the engine is awesome. I will have to dig it out. It would be real cool to see those kits for sale again.

Whiter


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's the one Whiter!! I'd kill to get hold of that one again!! 
I can still remember it- it was the only one in the shop and I grabbed it straight away. I'd never seen it in any other shop and I've not seen it since. If it's ever reissued I'll be the first in line.....
It'd be great if you could post a pic of the box if you can...

Chris.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Chirs, 

I'll try to post some pictures. Also, I have a list of people for you to review should you REALLY want the kit 

Whiter


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh mate, I do, I do!! I don't normally build stock style street machines, but my memory tells me this was one of the most detailed kits around at the time. I'm a Mopar Hemi freak and this kit helped turn me into a Mopar Hemi freak.
Same as always- it of course depends on cost, but if I can afford it I'll grab one as soon as I can.
I hope you can post a pic of the box mate! It'd be a buzz just to see it.....

Chris.


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

I heard a rumor from the Autoworld guys that the 1/16 General Lee is tentatively slated for release, in Fall, 2010... WOOOO HOOO!!!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yep, you're right. I've seen the list myself and it was on there. I think they'll sell a bunch of them. Glad they found it and I hope it leads to a few other big scale kits.
Chris


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I emailed round 2 several weeks ago about the possibility of them producing some 1/8th scale car kits. They said 1/8th would be too expensive but they would be doing some 1/16, and they also said 12th scale was not beyond impossible. He did not name anything specific tho.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I have an old set of the gold Street Charger decals - sold the two built up kits I had about a year ago or so and they didnt get much bidding. Ahh well, someone else needed them more than me at the time.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

If memory serves me correctly, the General Lee and the Street Charger were built off the Petty Charger. Don't they all have the tube frame undeer the hood and share the suspension pieces?

I have a Petty Charger unbuilt, just waiting for me to improve my modeling skills. I would really hate to ruin it. I also have the General and the Street Charger still in the shrink wrap. I'm not ready to open them yet.

Marty


----------

